# My 1st Haul post! From A Muse & Technacolor



## user79 (Aug 9, 2006)

I got:

MSF in Shimpagne
Pompous Blue e/s
15 Minutes lipstick








I love Shimpagne! Was really unimpressed by Porcelain Pink tbh, and they were already sold out of Shooting Star so I didn't get to see that. But I suspect it would have been too dark for me anyway so I was ok with that.

I also didn't get Peppier e/s because it looked really different irl than on the Net. Too pink for my taste!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)

can't wait to see your fotd with this stuff :nod:


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice haul!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 10, 2006)

nice haul. i want this msf


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2006)

Shimpagne = love !!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah i thought pepper was too pink for me too.... i skipped on the whole collection... for now... b-rich was very tempting


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Great haul!  I have pompous blue and love it!  It will look amazing on you!  I just got Shimpagne and love that too.... FOTD PLEASE!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 18, 2006)

v. nice! i want Shimpagne so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND Pompous Blue!

can't wait to see what you do with these.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

the l/s is so pretty irl im so tempted but just didnt think it'd look good on me... nice haul <3


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 20, 2006)

great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im getting all of those when they arrive in here LoL


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 20, 2006)

Great haul!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Pretty!


----------

